# why is my sand browning?



## Jamess (28 Dec 2008)

hey i have argos playsand capping tetra plant complete in my rio 180, the sand is in 2 places of high flow going light brown and and sticking together. the sand everywhere else is fine. Is this diatoms?


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Dec 2008)

sounds like diatoms, how long as the tank been set up??


----------



## Jamess (28 Dec 2008)

this has been setup since the start of december. Its an upgrade from my old smaller tank


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Dec 2008)

Jamess said:
			
		

> this has been setup since the start of december. Its an upgrade from my old smaller tank



Most likley diatoms then as it is common in new set ups.


----------



## Jamess (28 Dec 2008)

cheers mate, how long does it take to go? everytime i siphon the top layer of and add new it comes back.


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Dec 2008)

Jamess said:
			
		

> cheers mate, how long does it take to go? everytime i siphon the top layer of and add new it comes back.



3 months max, sometimes sooner.


----------



## Themuleous (31 Dec 2008)

Adding a couiple of ottos would clear it up in a matter of days.

Sam


----------

